# Uber passenger drives himself home because driver is too drunk



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

*https://www.yahoo.com/news/uber-passenger-drives-home-driver-drunk-2-110713054.html*

An Uber passenger has had a ride he'll never forget after driving himself home when he allegedly discovered his driver was drunk.

Surya Oruganti claimed he booked the Uber after arriving at India's Kempegowda International Airport, but once inside the vehicle he discovered the male motorist 'drunk and drowsy'.

He decided to take matters into his own hands and proceeded to drive himself home over 30km after moving the driver from behind the wheel.

The passenger documented the bizarre incident on Twitter, sharing footage and images of the driver asleep in the passenger seat.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

"The ride back from Bangalore airport was not quite what I expected," he wrote on Twitter on September 9.

"The driver was drunk and drowsy. I had to pull the car over to the side and I drove all the way home."

Mr Oruganti also claims the man's identity did not match with the driver the app claimed picked him up.

He tagged Uber India in his post urging the company to "fix this" as it is a "serious safety issue".

Uber responded to Mr Oruganti's post saying their safety team was addressing the incident.

The company told Indian news site The News Minute that the driver had been removed from their database.

"This is a regrettable and concerning incident," an Uber spokesperson said.

"While we take all possible measures to ensure that drivers behind the wheel match the person shown on the app, in rare instances, when this doesn't happen, we encourage riders to cancel their rides immediately and report the issue on the app.
"Upon learning about this incident, the driver profile was removed from the app and we are looking into the matter."

Yahoo7 News has contacted Uber for comment on the incident.

It's not the first time an Uber driver has been accused of behaving inappropriately.

In April, a university professor claims her driver locked the vehicle's doors before trying to take her to a hotel.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/uber-passenger-drives-home-driver-drunk-2-110713054.html


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

"Our safety team is addressing it" Is Uberish for "We're going to refund your trip and never actually address the root issue".


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I am more concerned on what happens if the driver earned a badge, do they cut it on half?

It's a problem cause when ever I drink I have to smoke cigarettes and drive rideshare


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I am more concerned on what happens if the driver earned a badge, do they cut it on half?
> 
> It's a problem cause when ever I drink I have to smoke cigarettes and drive rideshare


Yeahhh and who gets the tip? Lol


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Yeahhh and who gets the tip? Lol


hold my beer.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Poor Rohit, after a long day of messaging out canned responses.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m betting it was an overdose of curry.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

There's no question about it the guy shouldn't have been logged on while drinking, or intoxicated. No equivocation there at all from me.

Still I wonder could one say that the rider stole the driver's car to get himself home? Or maybe the driver wanted him to take over, maybe I missed that.

Regardless it's not looking for the the old Ubster.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The driver was sitting (sleeping) in the passenger seat. The rider just wanted to get home and not wait for another Uber, or there might not have been another car nearby. He figured his best chance of getting home safely is to drive the car himself.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> There's no question about it the guy shouldn't have been logged on while drinking, or intoxicated. No equivocation there at all from me.
> 
> Still I wonder could one say that the rider stole the driver's car to get himself home? Or maybe the driver wanted him to take over, maybe I missed that.
> 
> Regardless it's not looking for the the old Ubster.


I mean, I understand wanting to champion rideshare drivers' causes since often they get a bad rap, but come on now. "The rider stole my car (since I was passed out drunk in the passenger seat and was seeing triple when my eyes were actually open)" is _quite_ a reach.

Sometimes, when it's is a glaring, flashing, in-your-face, unavoidable *fact*, we here at UP.net need to accept that some drivers are absolutely atrocious at driving and should never EVER be transporting strangers from Point A to Point B in their cars for pay.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> The driver was sitting (sleeping) in the passenger seat. The rider just wanted to get home and not wait for another Uber, .


Yup, no doubt, but how does that differ from a dude with no cash who has ten miles to walk home sees someone hasbleft their bike unlocked outside of a bar and helps themselves to the bike to get home? Not close enough ok, how about dude at a bar drunk sleeping it off next to a bar next to his bike and ten mile hiker takes the bike because dudes too drunk to use his bike.

In all three cases I contend the dude taking the bikes and the dude helping himself to the drivers car without permission is stealing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> There's no question about it the guy shouldn't have been logged on while drinking, or intoxicated. No equivocation there at all from me.
> 
> Still I wonder could one say that the rider stole the driver's car to get himself home? Or maybe the driver wanted him to take over, maybe I missed that.
> 
> Regardless it's not looking for the the old Ubster.


Lower Rates mean Longer Hours !


----------



## Sacman08 (Aug 17, 2018)

> "The driver was drunk and drowsy. I had to pull the car over to the side and I drove all the way home."


It seems based on his twitter post, the driver started the ride and then this rider had to take over.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Sacman08 said:


> It seems based on his twitter post, the driver started the ride and then this rider had to take over.


Good point. I'll cut him a little slack in that case, but not too much.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lets not overlook another major point: it wasn't even the driver assigned to pick him up. The car was right, right ride was correct, but someone else was driving.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 260529
> 
> 
> An Uber passenger has had a ride he'll never forget after driving himself home when he allegedly discovered his driver was drunk.
> ...


It's India's version of a self driving Uber.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Lets not overlook another major point: it wasn't even the driver assigned to pick him up. The car was right, right ride was correct, but someone else was driving.


That's called doubling down!!


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Result of pay cut


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

7Miles said:


> "The ride back from Bangalore airport was not quite what I expected," he wrote on Twitter on September 9.
> 
> "The driver was drunk and drowsy. I had to pull the car over to the side and I drove all the way home."
> 
> ...


India has REINCARNATION.

MAKES Drinking & Driving more fun . . .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 260529
> 
> *https://www.yahoo.com/news/uber-passenger-drives-home-driver-drunk-2-110713054.html*
> 
> ...


I would love to see what Uber's insurance would make of that if there were an accident.



Mista T said:


> Lets not overlook another major point: it wasn't even the driver assigned to pick him up. The car was right, right ride was correct, but someone else was driving.


Well that's what we get from the CSR response, but we know half the time they get everything wrong anyway.

I can pretty much guarantee if I complained that my driver was in no condition to drive and I drove myself that it would take 5 messages before they had a clue what happened.


----------

